# TRẺ SƠ SINH VÀ TRẺ NHỎ NGHẸT MŨI KHÓ THỞ CẦN LÀM GÌ ĐỂ CON NHANH KHỎI



## Ovixbaby (20/10/20)

Nghẹt mũi ở trẻ là tình trạng khoang mũi bị tắc nghẽn do dịch nhầy ngăn bít làm cản trở đường di chuyển của không khí khiến việc hít thở khó khăn.

*1. Nguyên nhân khiến trẻ bị nghẹt mũi ở trẻ sơ sinh*

Khoang mũi của trẻ sơ sinh rất nhỏ nên rất dễ hay bị nghẹt mũi. Dịch nhầy tích tụ lại quá nhiều, lấp đầy các mạch máu và mô trong khoang mũi gây nên tình trạng bị nghẹt mũi.
Bên cạnh nguyên nhân đó, trẻ sơ sinh bị nghẹt mũi còn do một số những nguyên nhân khác như:

– Viêm xoang

– Cúm- Cảm lạnh

– Dị ứng

– Chất gây kích thích như: Nước hoa, khói bụi…

– Không khí khô

– Dị vật trong mũi







*2. Triệu chứng trẻ sơ sinh bị nghẹt mũi*
Trẻ sơ sinh khi bị ngạt mũi có thể xuất hiện một số những triệu chứng như
– Sổ mũi

– Ho

– Chảy nước mũi

– Ngáy

– Sốt

– Hơi thở nặng, khò khè

Trẻ sơ sinh bị nghẹt mũi dễ chuyển thành ho có đờm. Vì còn quá nhỏ nên không biết khạc đờm ra bên ngoài dẫn đến xảy ra những tình trạng như: ho khan, viêm họng…






Các mẹ cần làm gì khi trẻ ho đờm

*3. Cách chữa khi trẻ bị ngạt mũi*
Loại bỏ chất nhầy : Chất nhầy có thể cứng lại thành một lớp vỏ xung quanh mũi của con. Lúc này mẹ có thể lấy một miếng bông làm ẩm bằng nước ấm và nhẹ nhàng lau sạch chất nhầy cho con.

Xịt dung dịch OVIX baby cho bé (có chứa nano bạc công dụng sát khuẩn kháng viêm)Xịt mỗi bên mũi cho bé để làm loãng dịch mũi. Nano bạc trong OVIX có tính kháng khuẩn nên có tác dụng làm thông mũi vô cùng hiệu quả. Mỗi lần chỉ cần xịt cho mỗi bên mũi của trẻ là đủ.






Dung dịch vệ sinh mũi cho bé từ 3 tháng

Sử dụng dụng cụ hút mũi: Nếu tình trạng của bé trở nên bị nghẹt mũi nhiều và nhiều dịch nhầy, mẹ có thể mua dụng cụ hút mũi về để hút loại bỏ chất nhầy.Dùng xong cần vệ sinh sạch sẽ dụng cụ bằng xà bông và nhúng qua nước sôi.

Cho bé bú nhiều cữ: Đối với những trẻ sơ sinh do ống mũi nhỏ, dễ bị nghẹt và phải thở bằng miệng. Điều này sẽ khiến cho bé khô họng, mất nước. Vì thế mẹ nên cho bé bú nhiều hơn bình thường và chia thành nhiều cữ nhỏ.

Matxa cánh mũi: Sau khi nhỏ nước mũi, mẹ dùng ngón tay trỏ day day matxa 2 bên cánh mũi cho con một cách nhẹ nhàng để chất nhầy tan ra giúp bé dễ thở hơn.

Vỗ nhẹ lưng: Vỗ nhẹ trên lưng giúp bé bớt tức ngực và dễ thở nhờ làm lỏng chất nhầy trong ngực trẻ. Có 2 cách để vỗ lưng thực hiện như sau:

Cách 1. Đặt con nằm úp lên trên đầu gối của bạn và lấy tay nhẹ nhàng vỗ lưng.

Cách 2. Vỗ tương tự như cách 1 nhưng đặt trẻ ngồi trên đùi và hướng ra phía trước khoảng 30°.

*➡ Tuy nhiên, nếu trẻ có các triệu chứng sau, bạn nên đưa trẻ đến bác sĩ ngay:*
– Thường xuyên sốt cao;

– Trẻ khó thở hoặc thở rất nhanh. Nếu trẻ dưới hai tuổi và thở hơn 45 lần một phút, bạn hãy đưa trẻ đến bác sĩ ngay;

– Phát ban;- Nghẹt mũi cùng với sưng trán, mắt, mũi hoặc má

– Con quấy khóc hay có biểu hiện đau đớn.

*➡Làm gì để phòng ngừa ngạt mũi ở trẻ sơ sinh*





 Vệ sinh mũi cho trẻ đúng cách bằng Ovix baby

– Cho trẻ ăn uống đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng để tăng sức đề kháng

– Cho trẻ uống nhiều nước, nên cho bé uống nước ấm hoặc nước trái cây, súp

– Vệ sinh nhà cửa, đồ chơi, đồ dùng trong nhà sạch sẽ

– Không hút thuốc trong nhà

– Nếu cho trẻ nằm điều hòa thì phải bổ sung độ ẩm trong không khí. Vệ sinh điều hòa định kỳ để không khí không bị nhiễm khuẩn

– Không cho trẻ tiếp xúc với vật nuôi, vì lông của vật nuôi có thể bay vào mũi trẻ

– Hạn chế cho ngửi các mũi dễ kích thích như nước hoa, đóng cửa sổ nếu trẻ dị ứng với phấn hoa

– Vệ sinh cho bé thường xuyên.

Vệ mũi bằng OVIX baby hàng ngày cho bé

OVIX – Dung dịch vệ sinh tai mũi họng, hỗ trợ kháng viêm tai, mũi, họng.
Hotline: 0348966862
Facebook: OVIX Baby- VIÊM TAI GIỮA, VIÊM XOANG & VIÊM VA VIÊM MŨI MỦ
Ship hàng toàn quốc


----------

